# Of Interest for Houstonians: Scenic Hill Country Drive



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Since we all know how many scenic roads we have here in Houston I am always on the look for something interesting/different to drive. 

The Tejas Chapter (Austin/San Antonio/El Paso) of the BMWCCA is organizing a 2 day (yes 2 days):banana: drive through the Hill Country. It will take place the weekend of October 23 and 24. Check out this webpage for more information. Hopefully we can get a decent size Houston delegation to attend. Please note that you are not required to be a BMWCCA member.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Good find, that sounds like a lot of fun. I'd sign up for that now, but unfortunately my weekends are not guaranteed to be free. I can't plan that far in advance with the madness that is work. Being at the bottom of the firm's totem pole, I have quickly discovered that my schedule is not my own. Hopefully it'll work out that I can do this drive...


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

i'll be there :thumbup: 

i did the Utopia drive a group of Z3s earlier this yr. If you've never done it, i guarantee you'll be amazed. don't miss it....

here are a couple of pics....


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Just an update.

It sound like this is turning out to have pretty good participation.  There are 18 people with 10 cars signed up right now. Though not everybody is doing both days, there are 9 cars and 13 people signed up to overnight in Kerrville. A heads up, the hotel is out king bed rooms, only thing available is are 2 queen beds rooms, although for the same rate.


----------

